# New version of the c-50?



## flyingscot (Jul 17, 2004)

Guys I got this from cyclingnews. Has anyone else heard about this new model?

Levi Leipheimer's Rabobank Colnago C50 prototype
By Tim Maloney

Levi Leipheimer has been riding his Colnago C50 prototype since Liege-Bastogne-Liege, when he and his two Rabobank teammates Boogerd and Rasmussen also got this special version of Ernesto Colnago's latest carbon fibre dream bike. "This bike is perfect; we've gotten the bikes and wheels dialed in 100 percent" enthused the usually more reserved Leipheimer when we asked him about his new ride at the Dauphiné*Œibé²©.

When we asked Colnago why this bike was not painted in the usual orange and white Rabobank team livery, the mago of Cambiago explained, "we have only given this frame a clear coat to save some weight; painting can add 200 grams to a bike, you know."

*Colnago explained that this new C50 was lighter than the current production model and would replace the existing C50 for 2005. * 

"But that's not all", said Colnago with a twinkle in his eye. "We're preparing a special extra light prototype version of the C50 for the l'Alpe d'Huez TT in the Tour for Leipheimer, Boogerd and Rasmussen. If this model tests well, and proves to be safe as well as light, we will have a limited edition for 2005 as well." With that, Colnago pulled out Leipheimer's 48cm sloping frame and placed it on a scale, showing 920 grams without fork. 

"Boogerd's 56cm bike will weigh in at 950 grams," said Colnago. "You have to understand that we can go lighter, but then the frame is too light and can break easily. That's not the way we build bikes here at Colnago."


----------



## kgg (Apr 28, 2003)

Interesting - I wondered why it looked like some of the Rabobank riders weren't on C50's the last couple days. It looked to me like a pre-HP C40, but I was surprised by the stays and wasn't paying much attention to the rest of the bike.


----------



## RudyQ3 (Jul 14, 2004)

I would to ask how much such this new C50 will cost


----------



## Damian (Feb 19, 2004)

*colnago c-50 in compact?*



RudyQ3 said:


> I would to ask how much such this new C50 will cost



UGH
i was just about to buy a c50. and now that i know they are going to a compact frame it makes me mad because it probably wont be availible for a long time i dont want something that is going to be out dated and not currant because when i go to sell it its going to lose alot of value. I want the c50 because its tough and so on, also if you think about how well the c40s did having a c50 is an investment, but its like they are going to have 1 year of a standard frame and then go to a compact which is going to make them lesser in value. I wonder if they are doing it because they A want to save more weight and B it takes confusion out of sizing a colnago do to the short top tube. Any thoughts?
Damian


----------



## divve (May 3, 2002)

There have always been two types available just like with the C-40. In the 56 and smaller sizes you have the choice between sloping and standard.


----------



## flyingscot (Jul 17, 2004)

I was aware of that. What the article appears to refer to is the possibility that a new (lighter) version of the C 50 will be introduced in the near future.


----------



## divve (May 3, 2002)

I was replying in response to Damian. Yes, there might be a light version without HP stays etc.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

Having bought a 'cooking' C50 a few months ago, this is a bit annoying. One of the good things about 40 was that it was around for ages and it was the same as (OK, similar to) the one the pros rode. It also reinforced the company's reputation for not giving in to the vagaries of fashion.

Maybe we Nag-natics just got lucky that time. Guess I'd better start saving.....

CC


----------



## flyingscot (Jul 17, 2004)

First of all apologies to Divve for the confusion - it gets complicated with multiple authors on a thread.

CC - this is the issue I face. I realise that R&D makes improvements inevitable, and if you wait to get the latest and best version of anything you will never pull the trigger - there will always be a newer version down the road.

Also I am not a huge weight weenie (compared to some people !) and would buy a C 50 as it has a number of great qualities.

HOWEVER a new bike at this price is a major purchase and one that will last many years. So I need to work out whether or not there is a new version due and whether it will be worth the wait.

Decisions, decisions..........


----------



## divve (May 3, 2002)

No problem. Just a simple misunderstanding. 

Regarding the new frame, it seems that every manufacturer feels the need now to produce a sub-1000g frame after the release of the Scott CR1 Team. Regardless of technological advances, one should be aware that ultra light frames become increasingly susceptible to mishaps. If longevity/durability is high on your list of requirements this frame might not be for you.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

True. The Scott (and the TCR Advanced) are opening things up to a kind of ultra light Taiwanese monocoque bonanza.

If one was to buy a sub-kg frame (and had the bucks), but also wanted to pay some attention to longevity, then the new 50, or perhaps the new Look 585 would be a good idea....

CC


----------



## 690MBCOMMANDO (Jul 28, 2004)

I've seen one of the new 2005 models at my LBS (not sure if this is the same as the proto described above), but according to the shop and Trial-TR (whom I called later), there is minimal difference in the frames from the 2004 C-50HP model. They way I set up my bike, it weighs 16.01 lbs so I really didn't need anything lighter and got the 2004 model instead (which is posted in this forum).


----------



## peterpen (May 5, 2004)

According to a piece on Pezcyclingnews.com a few weeks ago, the 'climbing c-50' will be available in 05 in limited quantities. Curiously, that bike looks to not only be missing the HP stays, but also to have non-Master Profiled tubing. That story, which also had a pic of a new MXL w/HP stays, appears to no longer be on the site. My guess is that Colnago has a gag-date on the news (probably Interbike) and Pez jumped the gun.
For those lucky enough to have a 'regular' C-50, I wouldn't worry about being one-upped - I'd wager they're much better all-around bikes than something that comes in under 1000 grams. Unless you only weigh 140 pounds, in which case, worry away! http://forums.roadbikereview.com/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=86100#


----------

